# Charity haunt



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

It looks like this year I am going to be collecting for a charity at my home haunt. Anyone have any suggestions? I will definatly collect can goods, but not sure about money. I dont know how I could collect money except just certain times when Im out in the yard.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You might could put together a donation box that had a slot for dropping money into. Of course it would have to be secure and heavy enough or anchored so someone wouldn't be tempted to carry it off.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Been doing a charity haunt for about 6 years, I always have a space set up with the name of my charity (mine is the March of Dimes) and their logo with a donation box. There is a person I trust manning this site. Each year it is decorated to fit whatever theme I am doing. It is always at the beginning, or entrance of the haunt (even had it fixed up on my haunted trail last year.) I send out invitations and on the invites I also remind everyone they don't have to pay to go through the haunt but donations are expected. I have never made less than $1,000.00 and it is always a one night event. Hope yours turns out good!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, that helps alot!


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I have seen a haunt with a donation box....they had a "sign in" book...that way you noticed the box without coming right out and asking for money.
They also gave out free pumpkins to the kids who made it through there haunted trail. Their donations were for them though....it said something like admission is always free..though donations for new props for next year are welcome or something like that.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Friday, today, and Sunday I am having a yard sale. Ive been giving out flyers about my haunt, and the charity. So far I have given out a ton. Hopefully I will collect alot of stuff. I think my neighbors might really kill me this year.


----------

